

J.J. Abrams Directing the New 'Star Wars': Exciting or Terrifying? - wslh
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/01/jj-abrams-directing-the-new-star-wars-exciting-or-terrifying/272513/

======
gamegoblin
My fear isn't that the movie won't be entertaining (I'm sure it will be). I'm
only worried that the movie won't have the same feel as the previous, that it
will feel like a different universe that just happens to have lightsabers and
blaster rifles.

------
wslh
I prefer Cristopher Nolan. Lost was a lost opportunity.

